# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #65 Elevated Taste.

## Admin

Aphorism #65 Elevated Taste.

You can train it like the intellect. Fullknowledge whets desire and increases enjoyment. You may know a noble spirit by the elevation of his taste: it must be a great thing that can satisfy a great mind. Big bites for big mouths, lofty things for lofty spirits. Before their judgment the bravest tremble, the most perfect lose confidence. Things of the first importance are few; let appreciation be rare. Taste can be imparted by intercourse: great good luck to associate with the highest taste. But do not affect to be dissatisfied with everything: Âtis the extreme of folly, and more odious if from affectation than if from Quixotry. Some would have God create another world and other ideals to satisfy their fantastic imagination.   


More...

----------

